
How crowdfunding and the JOBS Act will shape open source companies - edwintorok
http://radar.oreilly.com/2013/03/how-crowdfunding-and-the-jobs-act-will-shape-open-source-companies.html
======
mindcrime
Sounds pretty rosy. As the founder of an Open Source startup myself, I'd have
to say I'm all for it. I'm not convinced it will be quite as easy as this
article perhaps makes it sound, but their is an obvious synergy between
crowdfunding an Open Source.

Regardless of how you are funded, however, I think it's important to keep your
eye on prize and remember that the goal of a startup is to _make_ money, not
to _raise_ money.

